# Leaf Fish tankmates?



## jrgrafer (Jan 23, 2012)

just need the do's and don'ts reguarding tankmates for the spotted leaf fish in a 50 gallon tank.
one in mind was a pleco

thanks!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

First off, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.:wave:

We have fish profiles, second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page. You will find this species under the Anabantids, with the name Leopard Ctenopoma. You can click on the shaded name to see the profile, the info there should help you.

One of our members, jeaninel, has this fish, so if she sees this thread she will be able to answer further questions.

Byron.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

jrgrafer said:


> just need the do's and don'ts reguarding tankmates for the spotted leaf fish in a 50 gallon tank.
> one in mind was a pleco
> 
> thanks!


I have Congo tetra, Angelfish and a BN pleco in with mine with no issues. Avoid small fish such as neons, rummynose, guppies, etc as they will get eaten. Also avoid hyper tankmates since Ctenopomas are rather shy and don't like too much activity. Good luck!


----------

